# Virusanwahl



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
wir haben ein Reisebüro am Flughafen Erfurt . Dort gibt es eine DSL Verbindung über einen Router von der Firma Tenovis. 
Über diesen Router gehen noch verschiedene andere reisebüros. Die haben sich nun beschwert, das Ihre Geschwindigkeit  um ins Internet zu gehen immer niedriger wird. 
Daraufhin hat die Firma tenovis rausgefunden , das ausgerechnet unser Computer sich in einer rasenden Geschwindigkeit immer auf die Internetadresse w*w.forum-computerbetrug.de raufschaltet und deswegen die anderen lahmlegt. 
Kann das durch einen Virus passsieren und wenn ja , wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben . 

gruss anne45


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2006)

Bitte um Kontaktaufnahme an den Admin 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php
info[at]computerbetrug.de 

tf


----------

